# FOC NI Summer meet



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Well guys us lot over on Fiesta Owners Club are having a big summer meet down around Belfast where we are planning a photo day where we go around the scenic places in Belfast and take a few group photos off all the cars ;D

Would love to see some of you guys there!! Flyer at the bottom as well guys

Also we will be selling our FOCNI stickers on the day as well (pictured below on my car) :thumb:


----------

